# [Q] Asphalt 8 Low Graphics Issue [ANDROID]



## Soureen (Aug 23, 2013)

After waiting for a long time got my hands on Asphalt 8 but am very disappointed that although my device has a  *Broadcomm Video Core IV GPU *the Visual Quality has only given access to Very Low & Low Graphics but the Medium & High is greyed out.  :crying:

If anyone can do some mods to the game to gain full access to the graphics it would be very helpful :victory:

Thanks in advance :good:


----------



## ndr4 (Aug 23, 2013)

Same here..i have search the deviceprofile.xml but not exist anymore.


----------



## Soureen (Aug 23, 2013)

Someone please do something !!!! ; (

Sent from my GT-I9082 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Bishal Pranto Roy (Aug 23, 2013)

Soureen said:


> After waiting for a long time got my hands on Asphalt 8 but am very disappointed that although my device has a  *Broadcomm Video Core IV GPU *the Visual Quality has only given access to Very Low & Low Graphics but the Medium & High is greyed out.  :crying:
> 
> If anyone can do some mods to the game to gain full access to the graphics it would be very helpful :victory:
> 
> Thanks in advance :good:

Click to collapse





ndr4 said:


> Same here..i have search the deviceprofile.xml but not exist anymore.

Click to collapse



Appears that it was locked due to low performence of gpu 
so if u have root try to change gpu name.
yes its possible . i'll post the link when i'll get it .till then search urself
great google rules!!!


----------



## Soureen (Aug 23, 2013)

Thanks for the reply prantoroy... Will get onto it right away.... And If possible give some links for Reference

Sent from my GT-I9082 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## karim_m08 (Aug 23, 2013)

plz make medium and high in sound and display appear in asphalt 8 deviceconfig or any thing


----------



## rv5750 (Aug 23, 2013)

Not working for me also but in my friend's phone very low, low and medium graphics is showing.

Sent from my HTC Sensation using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## SprintGalaxyNexus (Aug 27, 2013)

*Help!*

Has anyone found a fix for a non rooted galaxy nexus yet?  I downloaded this game yesterday and I was wondering why the heck does this look like crap if it's 1.5 Gigs? Please someone upload  a modded apk or provide a link  I really want to play this game In HD


----------



## Soureen (Aug 27, 2013)

*SOLUTION To Play Asphalt 8 in High Graphics [Root Only]*

[I RECOMMEND TO TAKE A BACKUP BEFORE DOING ANY CHANGES]

1.Install Root Explorer (The one by the Speed Software)
2.Under Root tab go to System 
3.There is a button written "Mount R/W" tap on it - it will change to "Mount R/O"
4.Now, Tap and hold  "build.prop" and select "Open in Text Editor"
5.Edit the line "ro.product.model= your model no. " [ATTACHED A IMAGE] 
6.Just Change the model no to "GT-I9505" (S IV) and dont make any to changes to others 
7. Hit Options -> Save Changes 
8.Now there is another file named "build.prop.bak" delete it .
9.Tap on "Mount R/O" it will revert back to "Mount R/W"
10.Reboot 
11.After boot go to About Device under Settings and see whether the Model no. has changed to "GT-I9505" 
12.If yes then its a success 
13.Run Asphalt 8 and go to settings u will see the Max to be selected :good:

IT WILL SURELY WORK FOR SAMSUNG BUT I HAVE NOT TESTED ON OTHER BRANDS 

NOTE : I HAVE DONE THIS ON MY GALAXY GRAND AND ITS A SUCCESS :good:


----------



## ndr4 (Aug 28, 2013)

Soureen said:


> [I RECOMMEND TO TAKE A BACKUP BEFORE DOING ANY CHANGES]
> 
> 1.Install Root Explorer (The one by the Speed Software)
> 2.Under Root tab go to System
> ...

Click to collapse



wow it's work..thanks bro


----------



## 4Freedom (Aug 28, 2013)

in my paid version of game setting i have only low and medium graphics options so i download a backup of apk from APKMANIA i didnt see nothing but WHEN I WENT TO SETTING I HAVE ALSO HIGHT AND VERY HIGHT OPTIONS!!!!!


----------



## Brazzers95 (Aug 28, 2013)

*GT-N7000*

Will this work for samsung galaxy note GT-N7000? As this game works very well with full graphics on Galaxy SII. But there isn't any option for selecting High visuals on Galaxy note. Why???


----------



## Soureen (Aug 28, 2013)

AXD96 
Which phone are u using?

& 

Brazzers95 
Yes this trick will work for any rooted device and I can assure that for Samsung it will surely work 

Sent from my GT-I9505 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Brazzers95 (Aug 28, 2013)

Soureen said:


> AXD96
> Which phone are u using?
> 
> &
> ...

Click to collapse



Sorry to say but it is not working for me. Please help. I want to run it on high settings. Please help.


----------



## Soureen (Aug 28, 2013)

Brazzers 
Is it showing in ur about device ?

Sent from my GT-I9505 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Brazzers95 (Aug 28, 2013)

Soureen said:


> Brazzers
> Is it showing in ur about device ?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



No..its not.


----------



## fuddadu (Aug 28, 2013)

*what for unrooted gt p3100*

please help for unrooted gt p3100 please


----------



## Soureen (Aug 28, 2013)

Did u select the R/W under system in root explorer

Sent from my GT-I9505 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Brazzers95 (Aug 28, 2013)

Soureen said:


> Did u select the R/W under system in root explorer
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



I did exactly the same u said to do but no it's not showing under about phone. What can i do?


----------



## Soureen (Aug 28, 2013)

Reboot ! 

Sent from my GT-I9505 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Soureen (Aug 23, 2013)

After waiting for a long time got my hands on Asphalt 8 but am very disappointed that although my device has a  *Broadcomm Video Core IV GPU *the Visual Quality has only given access to Very Low & Low Graphics but the Medium & High is greyed out.  :crying:

If anyone can do some mods to the game to gain full access to the graphics it would be very helpful :victory:

Thanks in advance :good:


----------



## Brazzers95 (Aug 28, 2013)

Soureen said:


> Reboot !
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



Man i did that 20 times but still NOOO..!!


----------



## Soureen (Aug 28, 2013)

See if u had messed up with the build.prop then it would have caused u a bootloop... But it's not so.... 
It Ok with the build.prop....
Did u delete the build.prop.bak file ?

Sent from my GT-I9505 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Brazzers95 (Aug 28, 2013)

Soureen said:


> See if u had messed up with the build.prop then it would have caused u a bootloop... But it's not so....
> It Ok with the build.prop....
> Did u delete the build.prop.bak file ?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



I didn't messed up with that file and didn't went into any bootloops & i also deleted the build.prop.bak file..Do i need to edit something else? Or any other file like default.prop? I am on a custom rom (TW rom only).


----------



## jeebuspwnz (Aug 28, 2013)

ndr4 said:


> wow it's work..thanks bro

Click to collapse



in high mode on my 2003 n7 it's very sluggish


----------



## yossi2010 (Sep 1, 2013)

*are you sure you want that?*

are you sure you even want high on a thing that isnt a galaxy s4?? i have a sort of high end phone the HTC ONE X and it barely keeps up with high/medium... i play on medium. its same as high but smoother but without the motion blur...
it goes down to about 20 fps-ish on high. why would you want that? where is the tegra 3 power i was promised?


----------



## Soureen (Sep 1, 2013)

*[HOW TO] Get iPhone like Graphics In Asphalt 8 on JB 4.2 Samsung Devices*

ON MY PREVIOUS POST I CHANGED THE DEVICE NAME TO GT-I9505 (S4) , IN IT THE FLARE EFFECT WAS ENABLED AND MINOR IMPROVEMENTS WERE THERE, BUT IT REALLY DIDN'T MATCH UP TO THE S4's REAL GRAPHICS 

BUT  CHANGING IT TO NOTE I (GT-N7000) ENABLES TYRE MARKS AND TYRE SMOKES AND GRAPHICS ALSO IMPROVES A LOT. 

ALTHOUGH FLARE EFFECT WILL BE DISABLED IT IS HELL LOT BETTER 

[I RECOMMEND TO TAKE A BACKUP BEFORE DOING ANY CHANGES]

1.Install Root Explorer (The one by the Speed Software)

2.Under Root tab go to System 

3.There is a button written "Mount R/W" tap on it - it will change to "Mount R/O"

4.Now, Tap and hold "build.prop" and select "Open in Text Editor"

5.Edit the line "ro.product.model= your model no. "

6.Just Change the model no to "GT-N7000" and dont make any to changes to others 

7. Hit Options -> Save Changes 

8.Now there is another file named "build.prop.bak" delete it .

9.Tap on "Mount R/O" it will revert back to "Mount R/W"

10.Go to Devloper Option and enable "FORCE GPU RENDERING " & "ENABLE 4xx MSAA" (Anti aliasing)

11.Reboot 

12.After boot go to About Device under Settings and see whether the Model no. has changed to "GT-N7000" 

13.If yes then its a success 

14.Run Asphalt 8 and go to settings u will see the Medium to be selected 

DONT WORRY BY SEEING MEDIUM TO BE SELECTED IT WILL PROVIDE BETTER GRAPHICS THAN THE S4 TRICK. :good:


----------



## Lucasal96 (Sep 1, 2013)

I had a l lot of problems on my s plus due to it's very little game library so I changed build prop name to s4's and now I can download any game with all the graphic settings unlocked (obviously I still can't run everything on any configuration besides low buy at least I can download then now  )

Sent from my GT-I9001 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## KillzoneOne (Sep 2, 2013)

Soureen said:


> [I RECOMMEND TO TAKE A BACKUP BEFORE DOING ANY CHANGES]
> 
> 1.Install Root Explorer (The one by the Speed Software)
> 2.Under Root tab go to System
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks! Got 30 fps on S II . dont know why they locked it to low... the game works fine on high on this phone! Thanks again for help


----------



## BrooklynNY (Sep 2, 2013)

I assume that once you followed the steps, you can select a visual quality and backup the game (via my favorite TITANIUM Backup app, or any other of the sort..), and change build.prop back to stock and still have all options in the game, does that make sense?


----------



## cmoG530 (Sep 2, 2013)

BrooklynNY said:


> I assume that once you followed the steps, you can select a visual quality and backup the game (via my favorite TITANIUM Backup app, or any other of the sort..), and change build.prop back to stock and still have all options in the game, does that make sense?

Click to collapse



Haven't thought about that, but it doesn't. I cleaned flashed another Carbon and I was stuck with low visuals again.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 4


----------



## thiefxhunter (Sep 3, 2013)

Soureen said:


> [I RECOMMEND TO TAKE A BACKUP BEFORE DOING ANY CHANGES]
> 
> 1.Install Root Explorer (The one by the Speed Software)
> 2.Under Root tab go to System
> ...

Click to collapse




Works for me too .. Thanks bro , you're awesome!!!


----------



## rage_racer6 (Sep 3, 2013)

it works but the obstacles and traffics are missing in my tab 2...

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Soureen (Sep 3, 2013)

See my second mod in this thread 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## rage_racer6 (Sep 4, 2013)

Yeah I tried that to.. the graphics improved in terms of real time reflections but the two I mention before is missing...

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda app-developers app


----------



## psychedelicNerd (Sep 13, 2013)

*Works for Nexus 7 (Gen 1)*



Soureen said:


> [I RECOMMEND TO TAKE A BACKUP BEFORE DOING ANY CHANGES]
> 
> 1.Install Root Explorer (The one by the Speed Software)
> 2.Under Root tab go to System
> ...

Click to collapse




I confirm. This mod works very well for Nexus 7 Gen 1 too. THANKS


----------



## Soureen (Sep 14, 2013)

Thanks for the conformation

Sent from my GT-N7000 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## dexviajiboy (Sep 14, 2013)

No need set on Nexus 7 OG, already enabled by default.. but not much different between Medium & High 
Nexus 7 Grouper


----------



## SnakeEyesNinja (Sep 28, 2013)

I expect this to work on Sony xperia live with walkman ,i will give it a try , then i will post feedbacks .

i did but the game setting stayed at very low , i changed it to low i cant move it high or medium 
i modified build prop to GT-I9505 (S IV)


----------



## Pelozaki (Oct 30, 2013)

*Mmmm*

I think this mod only works over Android 4.2 or above , it is works for me (GS2 GT-9100) over SlimSaber 4.3.1 , CM10.1 / CM 10.2  , Carbon Rom 1.8 / 1.9   ... but  not worked on MIUI or Neat Rom  based on Android 4.1.2


----------



## Wangan_Beginner (Jan 5, 2014)

*Trying it in my Lenovo A369i (MT6752, Mali-400, 512 mb RAM)*



Soureen said:


> ON MY PREVIOUS POST I CHANGED THE DEVICE NAME TO GT-I9505 (S4) , IN IT THE FLARE EFFECT WAS ENABLED AND MINOR IMPROVEMENTS WERE THERE, BUT IT REALLY DIDN'T MATCH UP TO THE S4's REAL GRAPHICS
> 
> BUT  CHANGING IT TO NOTE I (GT-N7000) ENABLES TYRE MARKS AND TYRE SMOKES AND GRAPHICS ALSO IMPROVES A LOT.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I'm currently trying this one in my Lenovo, will report the results. Wish me luck :fingers-crossed:


----------



## Soureen (Aug 23, 2013)

After waiting for a long time got my hands on Asphalt 8 but am very disappointed that although my device has a  *Broadcomm Video Core IV GPU *the Visual Quality has only given access to Very Low & Low Graphics but the Medium & High is greyed out.  :crying:

If anyone can do some mods to the game to gain full access to the graphics it would be very helpful :victory:

Thanks in advance :good:


----------



## Soureen (Jan 6, 2014)

Wangan_Beginner said:


> I'm currently trying this one in my Lenovo, will report the results. Wish me luck :fingers-crossed:

Click to collapse



Any results ?

Sent from my GT-I9082 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Wangan_Beginner (Jan 6, 2014)

Soureen said:


> Any results ?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9082 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



Works for me by changing it to Samsung Note 1. Medium graphic unlocked, skidmarks on, smokes on, damage animation on, sands on,  water splash on, but it force closes in Tokyo. Is ist RAM? I'm too frustrated to play this game so i uninstalled it already :3  But thanks for the tutor! Good work guys.


----------



## Soureen (Feb 7, 2014)

*Atlast I found the way to play it in the proper HIGH GFX - No Build.prop edit !*

Made a Tutorial on how to play not only Asphalt 8 on High GFX but any GAME at HIGH GFX !!! - http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=50070217


----------



## davy7777 (Mar 29, 2014)

U can set buildprop to "GT-P5200" to take full graphics but it only work on v1.2.1b


----------



## ZaHunter (Apr 9, 2014)

*bluestack problem*

1 - bluestacks wont change the device even if i change the ro.product.model=bluestack to galaxy, changed, deleted build.propbak, and shows same device
2 - Soureen's App GLTools  make the bluestack crash and don't start again.
Any ideea about how to change bluestack device? i can use asphalt 8 on medium settings , but has no traffic at all, so i don;t get "Near Miss" nitro bonus.


----------



## MCT_ (Jun 27, 2014)

Spoiler





```
{
	"GPU_PROFILE":
	{
		"GPU_0":
		{
			"renderers": [{"n": "Adreno 205"}, {"n": "Adreno (TM) 205"}, {"n":"NVIDIA Tegra", "-":"0xc0f"}, {"n": "PowerVR SGX 540"}],
			"defaultTextureFiltering": 1,
			"startTextureLOD": 1,
			"GFXOption": "HIGH"
		},
		"GPU_1":
		{
			"renderers": [{"n": "NVIDIA Tegra 2"}, {"n": "Adreno (TM) 220"}, {"n": "Adreno (TM) 220"}],
			"defaultTextureFiltering": 1,
			"startTextureLOD": 1,
			"GFXOption": "HIGH"
		},
		"GPU_2":
		{
			"renderers": [{"n": "NVIDIA Tegra 3"}, {"n": "Adreno 225"}, {"n": "Adreno (TM) 225"}],
			"defaultTextureFiltering": 1,
			"startTextureLOD": 1,
			"GFXOption": "HIGH"
		},
		"GPU_2.5":
		{
			"renderers": [{"n": "PowerVR SGX 544"}],
			"defaultTextureFiltering": 1,
			"startTextureLOD": 1,
			"roadReflectionRTFrenquentReset": 50,
			"GFXOption": "HIGH"
		},
		"GPU_3":
		{
			"renderers": [{"n": "Mali-400 MP"}, {"n": "Adreno 305"}, {"n": "Adreno (TM) 305"}],
			"defaultTextureFiltering": 1,
			"startTextureLOD": 1,
			"GFXOption": "HIGH"
		},
		"GPU_3.5":
		{
			"renderers": [{"n": "Adreno 320"}, {"n": "Adreno (TM) 320"}],
			"defaultTextureFiltering": 1,
			"startTextureLOD": 1,
			"GFXOption": "HIGH"
		},
		"GPU_4":
		{
			"renderers": [{"n": "Mali-T604"}],
			"defaultTextureFiltering": 1,
			"GFXOption": "HIGH"
		},
		"GPU_4.5":
		{
			"renderers": [{"n": "PowerVR SGX 544MP"}],
			"defaultTextureFiltering": 1,
			"roadReflectionRTFrenquentReset": 35,
			"GFXOption": "HIGH"
		},
		"GPU_5":
		{
			"renderers": [{"n": "NVIDIA Tegra 4"}, {"n":"NVIDIA Tegra", "+":"0xc0f"}, {"n": "Adreno 330"}, {"n": "Adreno (TM) 330"}, {"n": "mali-t628"}],
			"defaultTextureFiltering": 1,
			"GFXOption": "HIGH"
		}
	},
	"CPU_PROFILE":
	{
		"CPU_0":
		{
			"useNetworkWakeupThread": false
		},
		"CPU_0.5":
		{
			"processors": [{"core": 2, "min": 1.0, "max": 1.2}],
			"useNetworkWakeupThread": false
		},
		"CPU_1":
		{
			"processors": [{"core": 2, "min": 1.2}, {"core": 4, "min": 1.0, "max": 1.2}, {"core": 4, "min": 1.5, "max": 1.6}],
			"useNetworkWakeupThread": false
		},
		"CPU_2":
		{
			"processors": [{"core": 4, "min": 1.2, "max": 1.5}],
			"useNetworkWakeupThread": false
		},
		"CPU_3":
		{
			"processors": [{"core": 4, "min": 1.6}],
			"useNetworkWakeupThread": true
		}
	},
	"MEM_PROFILE":
	{
		"MEM_0":
		{
			"startTextureLOD": 1,
			"textureBudgetMB": 80,
			"freeMoreMemory": true
		},
		"MEM_1":
		{
			"memory":
			{
				"min": 512,
				"max": 768
			},
			"startTextureLOD": 1,
			"textureBudgetMB": 172,
			"freeMoreMemory": false
		},
		"MEM_2":
		{
			"memory":
			{
				"min": 768,
				"max": 1024
			},
			"startTextureLOD": 0,
			"textureBudgetMB": 256
		},
		"MEM_3":
		{
			"memory":
			{
				"min": 1024
			},
			"startTextureLOD": 0,
			"textureBudgetMB": 384
		},
		"MEM_4":
		{
			"memory":
			{
				"min": 1024
			},
			"startTextureLOD": 0,
			"textureBudgetMB": 786
		}
	},
	"RES_PROFILE":
	{
		"RES_0":
		{
			"scaleDisplay": 100,
			"useAAInGameplay": false,
			"useAAInMenu": false
		},
		"RES_1":
		{
			"resolutions":
			{
				"minDII": 4.0,
				"maxDII": 7.0,
				"minW": 1920,
				"minH": 1080
			},
			"scaleDisplay": 70,
			"useAAInGameplay": false,
			"useAAInMenu": false
		},
		"RES_1.5":
		{
			"resolutions":
			{
				"minDII": 6.0,
				"maxDII": 7.0,
				"minW": 1920,
				"minH": 1104
			},
			"scaleDisplay": 100,
			"useAAInGameplay": true,
			"useAAInMenu": true,
			"scaleAABuffer": 0.75
		},
		"RES_2":
		{
			"resolutions":
			{
				"minDII": 4.0,
				"maxDII": 8.0,
				"minW": 1100,
				"maxW": 1920,
				"minH": 700,
				"maxH": 1080
			},
			"scaleDisplay": 85,
			"useAAInGameplay": false,
			"useAAInMenu": false,
			"scaleAABuffer": -1
		},
		"RES_3":
		{
			"resolutions":
			{
				"minDII": 8.0,
				"maxDII": 8.9,
				"minW": 1280,
				"minH": 800
			},
			"scaleDisplay": 80,
			"useAAInGameplay": false,
			"useAAInMenu": false
		},
		"RES_4":
		{
			"resolutions":
			{
				"minDII": 8.9,
				"minW": 1280,
				"minH": 800
			},
			"scaleDisplay": 60,
			"useAAInGameplay": false,
			"useAAInMenu": false,
			"scaleAABuffer": -1
		},
		"RES_5":
		{
			"scaleDisplay": 55,
			"useAAInGameplay": false,
			"useAAInMenu": false,
			"scaleAABuffer": -1
		},
		"RES_6":
		{
			"scaleDisplay": 85,
			"useAAInGameplay": false,
			"useAAInMenu": false
		}
	},
	 "OPT_PROFILE":
	{
		"VERYLOW":
		{
			"useDof": false,
			"useCarDirt": false,
			"usePerfBoost": true,
			"useLensflare": false,
			"useMotionBlur": false,
			"useBreakables": false,
			"postFXLUTOnly": true,
			"useTrafficCars": false,
			"useVertexFresnel": true,
			"useGlassCrackPFX": true,
			"cutoffDistanceOverride": 0,
			"useTextureStreaming": false,
			"disablePhysicsThread": false,
			"useCheapColorCorrection": false,
			"dropAICarLodWhenManyCarsOnScreen": false
		},
		"LOW":
		{
			"useDof": false,
			"useCarDirt": false,
			"useMotionBlur": false,
			"postFXLUTOnly": true,
			"useTrafficCars": false,
			"useVertexFresnel": false,
			"useGlassCrackPFX": true,
			"cutoffDistanceOverride": 0,
			"useTextureStreaming": false,
			"disablePhysicsThread": false,
			"useCheapColorCorrection": false,
			"useSimplifiedCarCollisions": false,
			"dropAICarLodWhenManyCarsOnScreen": false
		},
		"MEDIUM":
		{
			"useDof": false,
			"useTrafficCars": false,
			"postFXLUTOnly": true,
			"useVertexFresnel": false,
			"useGlassCrackPFX": true,
			"cutoffDistanceOverride": 0,
			"useTextureStreaming": false,
			"disablePhysicsThread": false,
			"useCheapColorCorrection": false,
			"useSimplifiedCarCollisions": false,
			"dropAICarLodWhenManyCarsOnScreen": false
		},
		"HIGH":
		{
			"useDof": false,
			"useVertexFresnel": false,
			"useGlassCrackPFX": true,
			"cutoffDistanceOverride": 0,
			"useTextureStreaming": false,
			"disablePhysicsThread": false,
			"useCheapColorCorrection": false,
			"useSimplifiedCarCollisions": false,
			"dropAICarLodWhenManyCarsOnScreen": false
		}
	},
	"SPECIFICS":
	{
		"gt-i9220|gt-i9260|sc-02d|transformer prime tf201":
		{
			"OPT": "MEM", 			
			"GPU": "1"
		},
		"lenovo k900_row":
		{
			"OPT": "MEM",
			"GPU": "2",
			"CPU": "1",
			"RES": "5"		
		},
		"htc butterfly|htl21|htc6435lvw":
		{
			"OPT": "MEM",
			"GPU": "2",
			"CPU": "0",
			"RES": "5"
		},
		"nexus 4":
		{
			"OPT": "MEM",
			"RES": "6"
		},
		"redhookbay|starxtrem":
		{
			"OPT": "MEM",
			"GPU": "2",
			"CPU": "0.5"
		},
		"byt_t_ffrd10":
		{
			"OPT": "MEM",
			"GPU": "2",
			"CPU": "0.5"
		},
		"thinkpad tablet":
		{
			"OPT": "MEM",
			"RES": "2"
		},
		"isw16sh|sht21|lt22i|shv-e160s|lg-f160s|im-a840s":
		{
			"OPT": "MEM",
			"RES": "0",
			"GPU": "1"
		},
		"htc sensation z710e|htc sensation 4g|xt910|so-02d|shv-e120s|im-a760s|lt26i|gt-i9220|gt-i9100|im-a800s|shw-m380s|adr6425lvw|a500":
		{
			"OPT": "MEM",
			"GPU": "0",
			"RES": "0",
			"CPU": "0"
		},
		"lt28h":
		{
			"reduceDepthFighting": true,
			"OPT": "MEM",
			"GPU": "0",
			"RES": "0",
			"CPU": "0"
		},
		"gt-p5100":
		{
			"reduceDepthFighting": true,
			"OPT": "MEM",
			"GPU": "0",
			"RES": "3",
			"CPU": "0"
		},
		"adr6400l":
		{
			"OPT": "MEM",
			"GPU": "0",
			"RES": "3",
			"CPU": "0"
		},
		"b1-a71":
		{
			"OPT": "MEM",
			"GPU": "0",
			"RES": "0",
			"CPU": "0"
		},
		"lg-d685":
		{
			"OPT": "MEM",
			"GPU": "0",
			"RES": "0",
			"CPU": "0"
		},
		"me172v":
		{
			"OPT": "MEM",
			"GPU": "0",
			"RES": "0",
			"CPU": "0"
		},
		"sc-05d":
		{
			"OPT": "MEM",
			"GPU": "1",
			"RES": "0",
			"CPU": "1"
		},
		
		"sol21":
		{
			"OPT": "MEM",
			"GPU": "2",
			"RES": "0",
			"CPU": "1"
		},
		"gt-p3200|gt-p3210|sm-t210|sm-t210r|sm-t211|sm-t2105|gt-p5210|gt-p5200|sm-t311|gt-n5100|gt-n5110|sgh-i467m|sm-t310|sm-t312|lg-f160s|ef39s|lg-su640|im-a840s|shv-e160s|im-a830s|vs950 4g|lg-p930|a110|mb860|gt-i9220|gt-i9100|huawei mediapad":
		{
			"reduceDepthFighting": true,
			"OPT": "MEM",
			"RES": "0"
		},
		
		"gt-p1000|gt-p1010|gt-i9000|n861|lg-p920|lg-p990|htc desire|st15i|droidx|walkman|st25i":
		{
			"textureBudgetMB": 85,
			"useTextureStreaming": false,
			"GPU": "0",
			"RES": "3",
			"CPU": "0"
		},
		"kftt|kfot":
		{
			"OPT": "MEM",
			"GPU": "0",
			"RES": "2",
			"CPU": "0"
		}
	}
}
```



http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=53701984#post53701984


----------



## $!> (Jul 8, 2014)

Soureen said:


> ON MY PREVIOUS POST I CHANGED THE DEVICE NAME TO GT-I9505 (S4) , IN IT THE FLARE EFFECT WAS ENABLED AND MINOR IMPROVEMENTS WERE THERE, BUT IT REALLY DIDN'T MATCH UP TO THE S4's REAL GRAPHICS
> 
> BUT  CHANGING IT TO NOTE I (GT-N7000) ENABLES TYRE MARKS AND TYRE SMOKES AND GRAPHICS ALSO IMPROVES A LOT.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



dude my device is tab 2(gt-p3110).
rooted,on custom rom 4.4.4.
i tried ur intrustions.
1stly i didnt find mount R/W button .so i used file manager.
in file manager i mounted it as R/W.
i tried editing the line to notes model no and s4's model no.
when i save it and exit,it again becomes gt-p3110.
i tried rebooting .
i tried everything but im not able to change the name.
help me

---------- Post added at 03:18 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:24 AM ----------

hello all.
im giving u a very easy alternative.
i tried it and it works.
doing this will enable to play any game on high graphics on any tab/phone.
i personally tested it on my Tab-2 p3110 where asphalt 8 wasn't working on high graphics also played real boxing and the dark knight rises which wont work on tab 2.
cheers!!

this method was shared by xda member #soureen.Thanks to him.
now lets proceed to the procedure

just Download the App GLTools 
At the first launch just select all the 3 options and click on install(on clicking Install it will ask for Root privileges - Allow) and get past it
Now click on the game you want to enhance the graphics of 
Click on the first option of the screen i.e "Enable custom settings for this app"
Now scroll down to "GPU NAME/EMULATION"
Click on "Use Fake GPU info"
Click on "Use a template" & select your desired GPU which you want to emulate
After doing the previous step you will see the following 4 boxes to auto fill 
Click on "Simple MapBuffer emulation"
Done !
Close this App 
Launch your game and enjoy the High Graphics.

doing this will enable to play any game on high graphics on any tab/phone.
i personally tested it on my Tab-2 p3110 where asphalt 8 wasn't working on high graphics also played real boxing and the dark knight rises which wont work on tab 2.
cheers!!


----------



## jaswinprakash (Nov 24, 2015)

Soureen said:


> Any results ?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9082 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



Model number not changing i9100 apolo kernel 4.1.2 jb sammy.... any trick tried most... even with gl tools...


----------



## manmtm (Nov 13, 2016)

You guys can still play the game with high graphics
Use OpenGL Tools. It can fake the CPU/GPU information and can give you 16xMSAA

---------- Post added at 09:23 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:20 AM ----------

BTW Subscribe my YouTube Channel
https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCb0X8g40NOLG_hsbn_XJPww


----------



## Eianz (May 23, 2018)

Clearly your GPU is failing to handle the graphics but this crack is awesome....


----------

